

Bruce Schneier:  TSA Backscatter X-ray Backlash - Natsu
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/11/tsa_backscatter.html?nc=96

======
smountcastle
From the article, "At least two airports are opting out of the TSA entirely. I
hadn't known you could do that."

Does anyone know if an airport opts out if it still has to comply with DHS (or
other) regulations? For example, even if they kick the TSA out are they still
required to pat down or backscatter x-ray passengers?

------
smountcastle
Does anyone know if pregnant women can go through these machines? I wonder how
many women go through who are pregnant but don't know it. We certainly don't
know the long-term effects of this on children but I would think a fetus is
substantially more susceptible.

------
metageek
Useful summary.

